# Sound/stereo/speakers



## Samantha867 (Sep 11, 2021)

It ended up being that the factory amp was no good


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Samantha867 said:


> It ended up being that the factory amp was no good


Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Samantha867 (Sep 11, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Glad you got it figured out.


Well it worked for a few days and it cut out again. No sound.


----------

